# cob webs in a can



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Has anyone used this product? 
What did you like or dislike about it.
Is it effective?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Where'd you see this?


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I would be interested to know about it myself.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i have been curious about this also ..... i saw it here...... http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Special+Effects/Cobweb+Machines/Cob+Webs+in+a+Can-1402001/


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ghost Ride Productions sells Cob Webs in a Can. Here's what they write:

_*Aerosol can webbing adds light layers of spider web effects to set dressing and props. Cured product is non-flammable and finished color is an opaque, dull creme.

CAUTION: This material will adhere itself to whatever you spray it on and residue is permanent. *_

There's a video on this page.

http://www.ghostride.com/products/cob_web/cwic.html

Note the price difference...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, whenever you look at something on Fright Catalog, always look around first to see if you can get a better price. You usually can, from what I've seen.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*price differences*

http://www.ghostride.com/products/cob_web/cwic.html
Cob Webs In A Can 
$11.99/can 
Product Code: CWIC 

$129.99/case (12cans) 
Product Code: CWIC-CASE

http://www.hauntedhousesupplies.com/Special_effects.htm 
$12.99/can 
Product Code: CWIC

$143/case (12cans)

http://www.theskeletonscloset.com/skeletonscloset/index.cfm?Page=prodlist&Nav=products&Category=1800&catid=1800&Sub_Category=1810&StartRow=21
COBWEB IN A CAN - SINGLE 
Cobwebs in a can! Instant cobwebs for set decoration and prop detail. Your Price:
$19.95

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Special+Effects/Cobweb+Machines/Cob+Webs+in+a+Can-1402001/
Our Price:$24.99  
this product is on back order

definitely ghost ride is the way to go


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

i have used this in the past...[ *PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT SPRAY THIS ON ANYTHING YOU CARE ABOUT* ]...I ruined some nice furniture by spraying it on it. Nice effect, but it will leave residue that doesnt come off no matter what you use. What about the glue gun webber...anyone used that? Does it ruin things or melt them?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

hmmm, this stuff looks REALLY cool, I think moreso than the gluestick web guns, imo. Just bummed that it stains! Would work well in some areas though.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I don't think it actually stains, it leaves web. Imagine a 3 year old getting a bottle of super glue and drizzling it on your rug or furniture. It's not coming back off.

I like the little commercial advert, but it is misleading when it says to spray it all over your house. A haunted house, sure!

We made a web spinner last year that uses rubber cement. Goes through lots of it, but cool webs. Unfortunately the webs are only good for that night. They sag and clump up after fog or wind. And I wouldn't use them on good furnishings or in the house at all.

I'd like to try a glue gun shooter. I hear those webs hold shape much better.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Supposedly the glue guns are able to shoot webs like 5 feet away..which owuld be cool for outside. i dont know if im willing to put any up in my house again. If you do let me know how it comes out.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I may have to order a couple cans and test it out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I believe this is just spray adheisive.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've placed an order for a couple of cans, I'll see how this stuff works! Unfortunatly shipping takes a few weeks.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I made a hot glue gun sprayer and it worked really well. If you maintain some distance from the objects you are spraying the glue virtually dries in mid flight. It will at least become tacky. This enables you to spray it on an object and with some degree of success remove it later. 

I used it outside on my stuccoed walls, light fixture, windows, and plants. Basically I was having a great time!!  

Anyway, unless it was well lit, it really didnt show up that well, but it left no lasting affects on any of those surfaces. In fact you just ball it up and throw it away when done.

Of course, since this IS glue, if it doesnt really dry before hitting an object you have to kind of expect it to stick. I doubt I would try applying it in the house. Already dusty, dirty outside objects, No problem. :jol:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I've gotta say I really like my homemade hot glue gun webber too. I covered my entire garage with this stuff when I first built it last week, you just have to "rub" the webs off what ever it is stuck to with your hand. it spays a good 15 feet. I could not reach the ones on the ceiling.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

what i am trying to figure out is how the stuff works....how can it generate webbing out of a spray can?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

To my knowledge, cob webs in a can, is just spray adhesive with a modified tip so that it strings up when shot out of the can. 

hot Glue gun webbers are 10000000 times better.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

gadget-evilusions said:


> To my knowledge, cob webs in a can, is just spray adhesive with a modified tip so that it strings up when shot out of the can.
> 
> hot Glue gun webbers are 10000000 times better.


Wonder if I could figure out how to do that with my can of adhesive? Lord knows my hairspray can ends up like that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If I remember right, it's just adhesive with a different nozzle.

Yes, it will stick to almost anything!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

bought one of those glue gun webshooters and i found u need a decent air compressor to do the job....the whole pressurized can spray is not a bad idea, mabey they can develop the idea to do better jobs


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

From my testing with the Cob Web's in a Can, you're pretty much spraying adhesive allover whatever you're spraying. The stuff is very very hard to get off and will probably end up damaging whatever it touches. Stick with a hot glue gun web shooter! (I did love the way the can's were designed though, the whole concept is very catchy, too bad it's damaging!)


----------

